# Robin - Caitlyn's Mom



## janette

I don't know how to post this so I'll just say the little I know.  

I received a phone call from Robin's mom saying she passed away this morning.   She said she had an aortic aneurysm and they couldn't save her.   They will try to have a service Friday.   I'll try to find out more later.

Say a prayer for Caitlyn.   I can't imagine how alone she is right now and she has lost far too much in her short life.   I'm worried about what may happen with her without her mom.  

Give a friend a hug,  you never know when they might not be here anymore.


----------



## kejoda

Oh no what horrible news.  That poor baby.  Prayers for the family.


----------



## becka

I don't know how to respond.  I had to read your post 3-4 times before I fully understood.  Robin was such a special person on these boards and I can't imagine her not being a part of our community.   

God bless her, her family and most especially her little girl, Caitlyn.


----------



## ~*Belle 2003*~

Very sad news


----------



## snoopy

I am in a state of shock.  Like Becka, I have had to read this several times.

My heart breaks for Caitlyn.


----------



## helenabear

I am truly in shock to hear this   I don't even know what to say.... poor Caitlyn   She has lost so much in such a short life... my prayers are with her and all who love Robin.  She will be missed....


----------



## Buckalew

Like Becka, I'm  shocked and just reading this over and over.

Poor little Caitlyn has lost so much so soon. She will definitely be in my prayers.

The month of June can be hard around here...Tink, Sylvia and now Robin. 
I can't believe this. I am so sad to hear this terrible news.


----------



## browneyes

Poor Caitlyn. She's lost 2 parents in such a short time and she's so young. 

I hope her birth father doesn't get her.

I'll miss Robin. I didn't know her all that well, but I'm in tears this morning thinking about her losing her life at such a young age. She was such a good mommy too.

Thanks for letting us know, Janette.


----------



## Tiggerkeeper

I can't find the words to say how sorry I am. That poor child, what she has been through. She'll be remembered in my prayers as well as the family.


----------



## janette

> _Originally posted by browneyes _
> I hope her birth father doesn't get her.



I know that he still had parental rights.  Robin had agreed to not sue for back child support in exchange for him not trying to see Caitlyn.   I don't know what will happen.


----------



## snoopy

My immediate thought was that father, and would Caitlyn have to go live with him. 

Please, dear God, protect that child and keep her out of harms way.

I am in tears.  I just cannot believe this.


----------



## kejoda

Oh that would be horrible if she had to go live with him.  Robin was so wonderful.  I feel like I'm in a nightmare.  I could only be a million times worse for her family.


----------



## ripleysmom

Oh no!!   

How sad for her family, most especially her beautiful little girl!


----------



## snoopy

Kejoda, I feel the same way -- like this is all part of a terrible dream! 

I keep clicking on this thread hoping these terrible words don't exist........

I know Robin had gastric bypass surgery not long ago, I am wondering if her death is anyway associated with that.  I guess we will find out when details unfold.

Janette, please extend our condolences to Robin's mother when you speak with her.


----------



## jx3smom

This is so sad.  My heart breaks for that poor baby.  My prayers are with the family.


----------



## Marla Hellwig

I am sorry to hear this - sending prayers for Caitlyn and her grandmother


----------



## dizneenut

OMG, I am in total shock.  
My heart is breaking for Caitlyn.  
My prayers go out to Robin's family. 
I also hope that Caitlyn's dad does not get custody of her.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Oh my goodness.   How very sad, how awful.   Beyond words.


----------



## Regina

What a terrible tragedy.  That poor child.


----------



## CheshireKitten

I'm amazed at how quickly word gets around I'm Jennifer Robin's little sister when I heard one of the first things I thought was how are we going to tell her Disney friends We dont think it was connected with any of her surgeries it's just a tragic occurence that has now taken one of the people I can say I truly loved and one who protected me from this world I know now in my heart and my mind that I want to and have to be the same to caitlyn as my sister was to me the one who protected and cared for me I have to be caitlyn's "older sister"   I just hope the job I do is 1/100th of how robin was to me if I can do this then I have suceeded   I hope you all knew robin like I did


Sincerely 
Jennifer


----------



## WebmasterPenny

This is just such an incredibly sad situation    My best to poor Caitlyn and the rest of Robin's family


----------



## WDWLVR

So very sad.  Saying prayers that it all works out for Caitlyn.  Jennifer my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## janette

Jennifer - I have your mom's number but let me know if there is anything I can do.  

I know she was the best big sister ever and she loved you all so much.


----------



## snoopy

Jennifer, I am so sorry for your loss.  Please do let us know anything we can do, anything at all..........


----------



## Steve H.

OMG!!     

Another one who had to read and re-read this to fully comprehend what happened.   

I'm speechless -- it was just a week or so ago that we were all ROFL over her nudist camp story.


----------



## Tinkbell

Very sad news.


----------



## Curly Q

This is just too sad and unfair.


----------



## kejoda

Jennifer my deepest heartfelt sympathies to you and your family.  As  Snoopy said anything we can do for you, just let us know.


----------



## browneyes

Jennifer, I'm so sorry for your loss.  {{hugs}} 

I know you'll take extra special care of little Caitlyn.

I loved this pic in her mom's siggy:


----------



## Serena

It's just unbelievable.  I can't quite grasp it yet.    Poor Caitlyn and you too Jennifer.


----------



## wovenwonder

OMG - I just don't know what to say. I'm feeling so much right now and just cannot get it into words.

Jenniffer --- PLEASE PM me and I will give you my phone number. If there is anything I can do --- lend an ear -- or ANYTHING, feel free to call me at anytime! Please let your family know that I am thinking of them.

Give Caitlyn a BIG hug from me.


----------



## Beth E. (NJ)

What a tragedy! My sympathy goes out to Caitlyn, Jennifer and their whole family.


----------



## #1 Disney Fan

Oh my gosh that is so sad!   I too was reading it multiple times, comprehending.   How terrible.  

My prayers for Caitlyn may she be kept safe and happy and grow up knowing just how much her Mom loved her.  

Lots of ~*hugs*~ to you Jennifer, along with my sincere condolences.  Caitlyns lucky to have you around.  

So sad.


----------



## scarlett873

i'm in shock...

that poor little girl...i just can't imagine...i'm totally speechless...

my deepest condolences going out to her family...


----------



## Snowwark

This is so very sad.   My deepest sympathies to you Jennifer, Caitlyn, and all of Robin's family.


----------



## Boo'sMom

So sad, my condelences to the family


----------



## binny

omgosh. Im so sorry. That poor baby! I will mis Robin!! She was a wonderful person! Ill miss seeing dear Caitlyns picture too. 

Prayers for the whole family!


----------



## marlasmom

I spoke to Robin on another board recently.  She told me that Caitlyn does not see her biological father.  Jennifer can you let us know if that continues to be the case.

I am grieving so much I can't put it into words.  Jennifer our love and prayers to you and to Caitlyn.  Please keep us informed.


----------



## CathyCanada

I'm sitting here in shock wondering how such a sweet little one can comprehend so much loss and tragedy in her short little life.  Jennifer, my sincere condolences to you and your family and I will keep all of you in my prayers, especially Caitlyn.
Robin will be sadly missed around here.   
Cathy


----------



## aprincessmom

I am in total shock. That poor family and that poor, sweet little girl. I don't even know what to say...Jennifer, please accept my condolences and pass them along to your family. Keep Caitlyn safe.


----------



## Blondie

There are no words......I still can't believe what I'm reading here.      

My prayers and heartfelt condolences to you Jennifer, and the rest of your family, especially little Caitlyn.


----------



## newmousecateer

I am so sorry.  This is truly so sad.  My prayers for Caitlyn and all of the family.


----------



## Minnesota!

I am in shock.  So much loss for little Caitlyn.  Please accept my condolences.


----------



## Bunchkin

Very sad. 

I too loved seeing Caitlyn's picture in her siggy. Very cute little girl.

My condolences to the entire family.


----------



## betz

On and on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the rain will fall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Like tears from a star 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 like tears from a star 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








On and on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the rain will say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 How fragile we are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how fragile we are


----------



## trayletha

I can't seem to take it in - I'm so sorry for your loss Jennifer, you and your whole family - particularly Caitlyn, that poor little girl. Please Jennifer let Caitlyn know that there are a WHOLE LOT of people who know her through her mommy on these boards and we LOVE her very much. Our thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## debster812

Whoa.  Add me to the list that had to re-read this a couple of times.  My deepest most heartfelt condolences to Robin's mom, precious Caitlyn, and to you Jennifer.  Please please please let us know if there is ANYTHING we can do for you all.  

Debbie


----------



## suzannen

Jennifer, my deepest condolences to you and your whole family during this truly tragic time.  Please keep us posted on how little Caitlyn is doing.  My heart simply breaks for her.


----------



## LisaTx

It's taken me a while to comprehend this as well.  It seems like just yesterday we were watching the Lion King and having lunch with Robin and Caitlyn.    Even having been through so much in her life, Robin was so upbeat and optimistic about her future.   I just can't believe she's gone so suddenly. 

My condolences to you, Jennifer, and to Caitlyn and the rest of the family.   Please let us know if there is anything we can do.


----------



## nuke

My heart is breaking for Caitlyn.  

My sympathies to her and her family.    How very sad.


----------



## caitycaity

oh my god!  i am so stunned i really don't know what else to say.


----------



## sixcats

How heartbreaking for her family.  I'll be keeping them in my thoughts.


----------



## aahmom1

OMG how horrible    that poor baby. My heart breaks for her.


----------



## Toby'sFriend

That is incredibly sad news.   

Poor Caitlyn.  I'll definately be thinking of her today.


----------



## ead79

I am speechless!  How tragic and terrible!  I just had the pleasure of meeting Robin and Caitlyn at the Dallas DIS meet about a month ago.  I can't believe she is gone.  My heart breaks for Caitlyn and Robin's entire family.  My prayers are with them all.


----------



## nativetxn

I am heartbroken to hear this   I met Robin December, 2001.  She was a sweetheart and her little girl was precious.

I am praying for Robin, her family and this little girl.  God bless them all.  I think for one time in my life I am speechless


----------



## RhondaS

My heart goes out to Caitlyn, Jennifer and Robin's entire family.   I am feeling such sadness for them.  

She was so young and had so much to give.  My hope is that Caitlyn grows up knowing just how special her Mom really was.


----------



## CourtasanSatine

I'm fighting back the tears right now


----------



## Saffron

This is such sad, sad news.    I'm so sorry.  I will keep Kaitlyn in my prayers always.    I'm stunned and saddened.


----------



## Mermaid02

I can't believe this.  I haven't been able to access the boards for 24 hours and I get here and almost wish I hadn't.


----------



## phorsenuf

OMG...I was stunned when I read this! My thoughts and prayers are with you all!  I am so sorry....


----------



## Cthia

I am shocked about this. My heart is breaking reading this. I can't believe this happened to such a young person. . 

Please send our thoughts and prayers to her family and especially Caitlyn.


----------



## 6_Time_Momma

OMGosh!!! How awful!!  Prayers for her family, especially her daughter!


----------



## SuiteDisney

This is so heartbreaking. I just kept reading the post over and over, hoping the words would change. A very bright light has gone out on the CB.


----------



## gemmie214

My prayers are with Robin, Caitlyn and the family. I am just so shocked and heartbroken. That poor poor baby


----------



## zurgswife

Very Very sad.....I've had difficulty getting on the boards...just found this thread....I will keep Caitlyn and her family in my thoughts.....


----------



## 4greatboys

Jennifer my prayers are with your family and poor little Caitlyn.


----------



## CEDmom

Very sad news.     I'll be saying a special prayer today for Caitlyn and the rest of Robin's family.


----------



## Deb in IA

I am so very, very saddened by this terrible news.


Our most sincere condolences to you, Caitlyn, and your entire family, Jennifer.  

I know I speak for many here when I say that we here at the DIS CB always admired Robin for her spirit, her undying love and determination to protect Caitlyn, and her unfailing ability to not let all the hardships she faced in life get her down.  And we all enjoyed her wonderfully humorous take on some of the more colorful members of your family.

We will miss her greatly.  May she rest in everlasting peace.


----------



## jamsmom

What a tragedy.  My thoughts and prayers with Jennifer, Caitlyn and the entire family.


----------



## TINKTWINS

What a sad sad situation.  My heart breaks for that sweet little girl.


----------



## charlie,nj

Sorry to hear the sad news....


----------



## DumboOrBust

I met Robin and Caitlyn in December 2001, also.  I can't believe this.  Robin was so young.  I'm very sorry.


----------



## Miss Jasmine

I had to click on this thread three times before I could respond. I am just so sad. My heart is breaking for Caitlyn, to have to deal with so much at such a young age.  And there could even be more to come with her birth father still running around and still having his parental rights.     My condolences and sympathy to all of Robin's family. We will miss her so much on this board. She has made us laugh many times, and she has made us cry. She seemed like such a strong woman and an incredible mom.  This place won't be the same without her.


----------



## Lucky4me

I am in shock. This just should not have happened.   I can't imagine how Caitlyn must be feeling right now.   Thank you for telling us you'll take care of her Jennifer. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and the rest of Robins family.


----------



## Mattsmom

I'm so sorry to read this.  Like many others I had to read it several time for it to sink in.  I'm very sadden by this terrible news.

My condolences and prayers for Caitlyn and the Family.


----------



## Brisully

Oh no.  I am so sorry to read this.  So much tragedy in so young a life.


----------



## luvdsny

Oh, I am just sick with sadness.  Poor sweet Caitlyn.


----------



## luvwinnie

My prayers are with her family.


----------



## Rajah

I don't know what to say.  I am totally in shock and floored and saddened by this.    Poor Caitlyn.


----------



## CrazyBoutDisney

What tragic news.  I am just heartsick over this and my thoughts and prayers go out for the whole family.  Jennifer, take good care of that precious little Caitlyn.  I, too, am praying that her bio. father will keep to his agreement of not trying to see her.  So sad, so very very sad that Robin would be called home so soon.  God bless Caitlyn, she has had so much tragedy in her young life.


----------



## tc

I just can't believe this happened.  It is so sad.  My prayers being said for little Caitlyn.  What a rough road she has trod in such a short time.  

Jennifer, please know that we all cared for Robin, even if many of us never met her in person.  She was such a light here on the CB.  Her humor was infectious.  There's another thread highlighting some of her posts, and they sum up her great outlook on life.  We are praying for you and your family as you get through this very difficult time.

I am sitting here at work with a huge lump in my throat.  I just can't believe this has happened.


----------



## Kaa

This is very sad news.  My condolences to you, Caitlyn and your family, Jennifer.  I am sure you will do a wonderful job of protecting Caitlyn and reminding her how much her mom loved her.


----------



## skuttle

OMG!  How sad.   They will definitely be in my thoughts.


----------



## esmerelda51

May God in His Mercy give her and her family Peace


----------



## December99

Another one checking in here with total and absolute shock and tears strolling down my cheeks.....

I will echo everyone else - how horrible for Caitlyn after all that she has been through with the losses in her life and the troubles she's been through and had to deal with at such a young age....

Jennifer - I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers and please let us know if there is anything we can do!


----------



## lil mermaid

I am in shock, and also had to read the post a few times before I could comprehend.  I didn't know Robin well, but I know what she and Caitlyn have been through and how tough its been.   I keep thinking about that cute little smiling girl in her siggy.  My heart is breaking for that poor baby.

Jennifer, I am so sorry.  prayers will be with you and your family.


----------



## mamajoan

stunned and saddened by this news.....

so many prayers for this family..... may God Bless and keep them all close and provide them with the strength needed to deal with this devastating loss.

Joan


----------



## WebmasterPete

This is so sad.  Losing a parent is hard enough, but to lose both in such a short time is truly a tragedy.  I know that all our prayers are with Caitlyn and her family.  A very sad day indeed.

Pete


----------



## Pembo

I too have been reading and rereading. God bless little Caitlyn and all of Robin's family.


----------



## Fizban257

Truly tragic news, that poor little girl.


----------



## SnowAngel

Oh this is so sad. I didn't know her well but loved her posts and she had such a sweet baby

My condolences to Caitlyn and her entire family


----------



## Kama89

Oh dear.   I don't even know what to type.    God Bless little Caitlyn.  You will be missed Robin.


----------



## MerryPoppins

I'm so sorry to hear the news.    Robin was such a lovely person.  I enjoyed her stories.  I never had the chance to meet her in person, but I felt like I knew her.

I hope the family knows that we share in their loss.  Our community is grieving too.  

This is such a shock.  Let me know if there is anything I can do.  I will keep the family, and especially Caitlyn, in my thoughts and prayers.  Please keep us informed about Caitlyn.


----------



## Belle1962

Thoughts and prayers to Robin's family.


----------



## Big V

This is such sad news to return to. My prayers go out to all of Robin's family. Such a tragic loss for Caitlyn. Jennifer, you had a special sister, as I'm sure you well know. She will be missed by everyone here on the CB.
Scott


----------



## lisalynn

So very, very tragic & sad.  

 

My sincerest sympathies to the family.

God speed, Robin.


----------



## fklhou

This is so sad.  My best wishes to the family.


----------



## Dizzy-Disney4

Oh my, I don't know what to say.  I didn't know Robin, but recognize Caitlyn's picture in Dan's thread...I can't stop crying for that sweet little girl.  My prayers for her and her family.


----------



## Tony-NJ

How sad. Just so sad  - Prayers said


----------



## RoutemanDan

WOW,totally shocking.I'm so very sorry.


----------



## preshi

I am in tears... this is awful... I dont even know what to say... Now she is with Dan....  How terribly sad...   

I am gonig to mkae sure I kiss my little bundle tons tonight... you just never know.... 

she was my age too   

If there is anythign i can do please let me know... I am just shocked


----------



## TnRobin

OMG - I am just completely in shock.  Why must someone so small have to endure such tragedies.  Jennifer, my prayers will be with you and your family, especially little Caitlyn.


----------



## Stephen's Mom

My heart goes out to that sweet little girl and her family.  I can't imagine losing my mom and I'm 35 yrs old.  I just can't comprehend the pain she must be going through right now.  It's just so sad.


----------



## DonnaS

I'm another one near tears here.  My sympathy to the family and my prayers to keep Caitlyn safe from her biological father.  That poor little girl.


----------



## tkyes

OMG    


My prayers for her family and Caitlyn.



tamie


----------



## captin fink

This is just so sad.  We will all miss Robin around here.  My sympathy to the family and  prayers for Caitlyn that she will remain safe.


----------



## PandyPaws

ohh...my.....
I am speechless 
What awful news.  This is just so sad!! So very tragic, That poor little girl, she's lost so much in such a short amount of time.
Prayers going out to Caitlin and her family.....


----------



## Spinning

Oh my. I don't even have words. I am so sorry. Prayers are with her and her family.


----------



## Tinks

Very saddened here...haven't been able to get here in a few days and shocked to see this....I'm relatively new to the community but please add my deepest sympathies to the family and many prayers for Caitlyn.....Robin will be missed.


----------



## Wishydoo

I'm stunned...
How incredibly sad and heart-breaking.

Prayers, and my deepest sympathy for Caitlin and the family.


----------



## heath dog

I just can't imagine how that little girl is doing right now.  Please give my condolences to Robin's family.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

This is truly heartbreaking.  

My sincere condolences to Robin's family, especially her little Caitlyn


----------



## Beauty

Jennifer,
My thoughts and prayers are with you, Caitlyn and your family.  I just had the honor of getting to know your sister better through another message board.  I was so awed at her courage and strength to face everything she had at such a young age.  She was so excited to have lost weight and some of the things she said still have me laughing.  She had a wonderful sense of humor and I will truly miss her!  

If there is anything I can do my email is

princessjasmine@cox-internet.com

Please just let me know and please let us know about Caitlyn!

{{{HUGS}}} to you and your family and that baby again!


----------



## WilmaBud

I just found the boards, and I can't believe what I've read.  Too, too sad - such a tragedy.  Jennifer, you and Caitlyn, and the rest of Robin's family have my sincere sympathy and prayers.  I wish I could be more eloquent, but words fail me.  I'm just so sorry.


----------



## Fishbone†

I have no words...... I just keep staring at my screen feeling like a part of our family has been lost....... wanting desperately for it to be returned so we can go on like normal..........  realizing it will never be the same........ it doesn't matter how well you knew her, if she was one of your DISbuddies or not, whether you always agreed or never did........ one of our friends, an opinion, a viewpoint, some experience, a lot of laughs and an occassional reason to grieve is gone, and the DIS will never be the same.  Another chair is empty, and will remain so.........

My prayers and deepest sympathy for Caitlyn, Jennifer and Robin's entire family for their loss.  Hang on Lil' Caitlyn..... you have a lot of people praying for you and caring about you.

Please let us know what we can do.


----------



## PRINCESS VIJA

I am just so saddened by this.  I can't believe how tragic this story is.  Just sitting here in tears....   Sending prayers to everyone hurting right now, especially Caitlyn.


----------



## crazyme5kids

So sad. Prayers to Robin's family during this heartbreaking time.


----------



## J&D

Jennifer- My deepest condolences go out to you and your family.
Sending hugs and prayers to help comfort you and Caitlyn in your time of sorrow.


----------



## Jeff in BigD

I'm so sorry.  I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Sonya

I'm shocked too. I can't believe it! You all will be in my thoughts. I'm so sorry.


----------



## mamamia

Just wanted to send my condolence to the family.  I'm so sorry for your loss.  I will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## Breezy_Carol

How very sad.  Prayers said for all involved.


----------



## Kelsie

This is so incredibly sad   Jennifer, hold her close and never let her forget how much her Mother loved her.


----------



## Pixie Power!

This is just so horrible.  I really dont know what to say.  I spent the first 5 months of last year pm-ing Robin, we were both really excited about going to DIS-con2.  I dont think that i would of booked my flight etc and made the decision to go if it wasnt for her saying that we could be roomies.  We lost touch later on in the year when Dans had his health problems, and well you all know the rest.

I will miss her.  She was a good friend to chat to about 'nothing' if you know what i  mean.  My heart goes out to Caitlyn.

Emma


----------



## krazyboutWDW

I am so shocked by the news. Jennifer I am sending prayers and my deepest sympathy to Caitlyn, yourself and your whole family.
Robin will be missed by all. Please let us know periodically how ya'll (especially Caitlyn) are doing. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## Helopoh

My deepest sympathy for the entire family. My Prayers go out to Caitlin and the family.


----------



## Amzey

Oh my goodness, I'm in shock, that's just so horrible and unexpected. I'll keep Caitlyn in my prayers.


----------



## Tartan Tigger

I'm am so sorry.  My deepest sympathy goes out to all the family, especially Caitlyn.


----------



## Poohbear123

She was a very humorous person to say the least, I am in SHOCK also!   Prayers for her family.


----------



## olena

How awful.....

My heart goes out to her family and little Caitlyn.  This is a terrible loss to us all.


----------



## addicted_to_WDW

I'm heartbroken.   I didn't know Robin, but knew her story and how much she loved her daughter.  My sincere condolences to her family.


----------



## minniecarousel

Oh, how sad! My prayers for Caitlyn - that she will be well taken care of. Robin will be missed - prayers for the rest of her family.


----------



## Lars624

I am deeply saddened by this news. My heart goes out to Caitlyn & the rest of Robin's family.


----------



## fireplug

Truly a very sad day . Thoughts and prayers for Robin and all of her family. She will be missed deeply.

Steve


----------



## Pam

I am so, so saddened to hear this.


----------



## Boots

Thank you so much for letting us know.  Prayers and hugs for the family.


----------



## mickey65

How very sad    My prayers go out to the family.


----------



## CheshireKitten

Hello,



             I am jennifer's boyfriend. I have started a petition to have on hand for the court if ever there is a custody battle for Caitlyn. I will make sure that joseph does not get her. If you would like to sign it please send me an e-mail at:




 Psychodude74@hotmail.com  






Please mark the subject as Caitlyn



Thank you
Samuel


----------



## EpcotKilterFan

My condolences to the family.  I always loved her tag line about her daughter.

So young. I just figured out how young she really was. So very sad.

Debbie


----------



## catsrule

I am very sad and heartbroken to hear this.  Hug your loved ones, please.


----------



## Kteacher

there are just no words to describe how sad I feel


----------



## wvjules

I don't know what to say.  My condolences to Caitlyn, Jennifer and the rest of the family.


----------



## Patrick IL.

Speechless.....I can not think of anything I can say  I communicated via pms and posts with her on and off...


----------



## Debi

June really is a very bad month for the DIS; as another poster mentioned, first Tink, then Sylvia, and now Robin.  My thoughts and prayers are with Robin's entire family, especially little Caitlyn.


----------



## lilboo

My deepest sympathies to all.


----------



## wdwoldtimer

How sad  

Maybe someone from the DIS or her sister can open up a PayPal account or something, so DISers can give a little something to help out her poor daughter in some way.


----------



## Maleficent2

and all of Robins family.


Sad day.



Mal


----------



## Maray

My sympathies to Robin's family.
As her sister said, Life is so NOT fair. 

May your wonderful memories sustain you.

We will miss you , Robin, May God bless you and keep you.
You brightened many a day here with your great stories and sense of humor.  I thank you.

I am so very sad   and at a loss for words.............
Marilyn


----------



## Keli

This is awful.  I just can't believe it.  Like Steve mentioned, we were just laughing ourselves silly a couple weeks ago at Robin's stories.  Robin was so young and full of life.  I just can't believe this.  It's so sad, especially for Caitlyn, she's lost both parents in such a short period of time.  That poor baby, she's got to be so lost right now.


----------



## disykat

I'm praying here too.  What a sad loss.


----------



## Princess Michelle

I'm so sorry to hear this, my prayers go out to Robin's family, especially to Caitlyn, that poor child has been through more in her young life than most people face in an entire lifetime.


----------



## BibbidiBobbidiBOO

My prayers go out to her family and Caitlyn.


----------



## iNTeNSeBLue98

I wasn't able to read the boards earlier today from work and I've been unable to access from home since Tuesday morning. The title of this thread did not catch my attention immediately but I read another thread detailing Robin's final posts with a reply sending others here to learn more. What a sad day it is here on the DIS. Robin will be missed by her online family. She obviously touched many here, as is attested by the 11 pages of replies that were here when I began mine. 

To Jennifer and Caitlyn's family,
My family's condolences to you all. What a terrible shame that Robin had to be taken from you so suddenly. I hope the best for little Caitlyn and that you become stronger as a result of her life ending so suddenly. 

With deepest sympathy,
The Fry Family 
Reading, Pennsylvania.


----------



## TennVolTony

This is too sad for words....


----------



## TigH

Caitlyn, Jennifer, Robin's Mom, and the rest of Robins' family, you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## I <3 Eeyore

There are no words that can express my feelings right now.  My heart goes out to Robin's family. You're in my thoughts and prayers. {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Lezah

My heart goes out to Robin's family at this very difficult time.  Please know that our prayers are with you.


----------



## Disney Daniel

My thoughts and prayers are with Robin's family.


----------



## luvindisneyworld

this is so sad .i just dont know what to say except my prayers are with that family


----------



## Wagamama

This is so, so sad. My thoughts and prayers are with Robin's family and Caitlyn.


----------



## Mskanga

I am speechless and in shock, my deepest condolences to Robin'f family and hoping that Caitlyn can be safe from now on.


----------



## Towncrier

Words fail me at moments like this. Prayers for Caitlyn and for those who will nurture and care for her now that her parents have both passed on. Surely Robin and Dan are watching over her now.


----------



## sammi

I am at a total loss for words right now. Life can be so short for all of us can't it? 

My heart, prayers and deepest sympathy go out to this precious little girl and all of Robin's family.


----------



## DonnaW

How very sad...my thoughts and prayers go out to friends and the family, especially little Caitlyn.


----------



## SplshMtn99

OMG.  I don't know what to say.  One moment I'm laughing, reading Robins nudist camp thread....and the next, there is a link to this thread.      I just can't believe it!!

My prayers for Caitlyn & her family.

I'm just in shock!


----------



## RitaZ.

I don't know what to say...   

I had to read the post a few times to make sure I was reading it right.  This is so terribly sad, just last week Robin was posting about her grandmother and now she is gone.  I feel so sad for Caitlyin   , that poor little girl has been through so much already.   

My prayers and thoughts are with her little girl and her family.  This is so sad...


----------



## Kirk

I'm so sorry!


----------



## honeywolf7

I absolutely couldn't believe this either.  I'm in tears and can't seem to stop crying.  Robin was such a wonderful person, and Caitlyn has had to go through so much and now this.  It just isn't fair.


----------



## hawke

this is so sad to hear.  My heart goes out to Caitlyn and Robin's family.


----------



## cuterlt

How terribly sad. My thoughts are with Caitlyn and her family. I hope she's able to get through this. Poor dear child.


----------



## Pooh93

This is absolutely heartbreaking.  I can remember Robin's posts about Caitlyn's father and the abuse.  I was so upset for them.  And then to lose Dan, who seemed to be such a wonderful person and an angel in their life did not seem fair.  But this is beyond words.  I pray for this little girl that her father does not get her back.  

Many prayers for Robin's family.


----------



## Pugdog007

Thoughts and prayers from AL to Caitlyn and her entire family.


----------



## shelle94

How very sad.     She will be missed.


----------



## bobcat

I can only add my prayers to the many already said.


----------



## BWVDenise

I can't hold back the tears.  I haven't cried so hard in a very long time.  This is beyond sad.  It is just so tragic and heartbreaking.


----------



## KIRSTIN'S MOMMY

I haven't been around here very long, but I am in tears reading about this poor woman and her family. Caitlyn and her family are in my prayers, as well as all of you who knew Robin.


----------



## Pop Daddy

I feel so bad about this, life down here just isnt fair


----------



## Jenzebelle

I'm in shock 

  My heart goes out to Robin's family and poor little Caitlyn, who has known too much heartache this year


----------



## chell

Oh my.  Poor Caitlyn.  I pray that God will protect her and keep her close to Him and let her feel all of the love in the world.  My prayers go out to all of Robin's family.  Although I never met Robin in person it is still a shock and painful to see that she is gone.  I have enjoyed reading her posts.  This thread has been difficult to read through the tears.


----------



## Justhope

I too will be saying prayers for Caitlyn and her family.


----------



## Tink33

My heartfelt condolences go out to all who loved Robin.


----------



## poohandwendy

OMG, I cannot believe this!  I just was reading about the 'nudist grandma' recently...this is unbelieveable!  My deepest, most sincere condolences to Robins family.  How incredibly sad!


----------



## Planogirl

Oh my!!!  Robin was such a nice person and had dealt with so much.  I can't believe this!  

My prayers go out to Caitlyn and Jennifer and the whole family.  This is just so unbelievable.


----------



## WillyJ

Robin was one of the first DISers I ever met. .  it was at a meet in Dallas and she had posted a few weeks earlier about a pretty grisley episode with her ex-husband and I made a point of offering my services if she wanted to find him and lay a little hurt on him. . .

  But she was with her new boyfriend and Caitlyn and said she was okay and that wouldn't be necessary. . 

   I met her a second time at a meet across from Six-Flags in Dallas. . . her mom was there with her and I only got to talk with her a minute or two but she seemed happy and okay. . .

   Dunno what to say here. .  Robin was a person who has been on the DIS since I've been on the DIS and while we never were really close there is still that bond. 

   Of course now I wish I would have made a point of sending her a PM or an E and seeing how she was. .  but **** it; woulda; shoulda; coulda. . . sounds phony even to me. . . I do remember her contribution to the "Strangest Thing at WDW" thread about her "unwashed Grandmother in the wheelchair rolling down to Bay Lake" and that was one of the funnier things I ever read on the DIS so I think for now I'm hanging on to that to remember her by instead of the tough things she had to deal with during her life.

   I heard about this this morning and it's taking me all day to think about what I wanted to write and this still isn't much. .  just want to say how sorry I am and how Caitlyn will be in my prayers; and  that where ever you are Robin I'll miss ya..  .


----------



## sydally9367

I am at a loss for words here....Robin and I had exchanged PM's now and again..idle chit chat to pass the time. This is just so sad. Such a young life taken way too soon. I will keep Caitlyn and her entire family in my thoughts and prayers and may you Rest in Peace Robin


----------



## shep

I'm speechless like many others.. 
I will be praying for Caitlyn & her family..


----------



## kbeverina

Oh my gosh...I'm having a hard time even breathing right now.  I was just thinking about Tink and Sylvia this morning.  This is terrible, terrible news, I just can't absorb it.


----------



## Mr.MouseFan

How terribly sad. I remember just reading about the nudist grandma and the falling off the Ferry dock not too long ago. I had quite a chucckle over those stories. I'll definitely keep Caitlyn & her family in my prayers.


----------



## Sharby

How very, very sad   there simply are no words.....


----------



## oldkicker

My heart goes out to little Caitlyn and to everyone who loved Robin.  So very sad....


----------



## figmentvi

I'm at a loss here......words are failing me.  My thoughts and prayers go to poor little Caitlyn.

Linda


----------



## cinmell

I will be keeping Robin and her family, especially Caitlyn in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## DixieDreamer

That is tragic news.   

My heart aches for her family.


----------



## NancyIL

I missed seeing this yesterday. How very sad...she was so young. My prayers go out to her family.


----------



## dianeschlicht

How awful! 
Prayers for little Caitlyn and Robin's family.


----------



## sorcerormickey

Why does life have to be so cruel sometimes?     

My heart goes out to Caitlyn and her family.


----------



## C.Ann

Oh my!  I too missed this yesterday so I'm late offering my condolences..  This makes me SO incredibly sad..  On several occasions when I was going through a rough patch in my life Robin was kind enough to PM me..

I can't believe this..  She was way too young!!


----------



## Cindy B

I haven't been able to get on for a few days... and this is a total and complete shock. 


I am truly sorry for her family.


----------



## MickeysMommy

I didn't know Robin as well as others but this is an incredible shock...My prayers are with everyone.


----------



## bashful64

My heart goes out to Robin's family, especially Caitlin.  I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## FINFAN

I, too, am late in seeing theis wrenching news, my heart goes out to Robin's family and little Caitlin, I just can't imagine what they are all going thru. I am praying her little girl stays safe and with those who love her.


----------



## grinningghost

This is so sad.   I haven't had access to the boards in several days, and to return to hear this is just awful.  God Bless Robin and most of all, little Caitlin.


----------



## mrsmom

I have been gone for a couple of days , and this news is so sad, my heart goes out to Robin's family and little Caitlyn.

    Mrsmom


----------



## jel0511

My heart goes out to Robin's family, especially little Caitlyn.


----------



## Margie J

This is too sad for words.   That poor little girl.


----------



## minniepumpernickel

Oh, that is so sad! I don't participate in the boards very much any more because  of  all of the "infighting!"

When you read something like this, it really makes you stop and think! Poor Caitlyn! I hope that she has a lot of caring relatives!


----------



## robinb

I'm so sorry to hear this .  What very sad news!


----------



## Nancy

Nothing more to add that hasn't already been said.


----------



## LIDisneyFan

Again, how horribly sad.  I feel inadequate to even say anything, except how terrible and shocked I am right now.  Robin always reminded me of a very tough lady, even when she thought she wasn't.  She did everything to protect her child - and try to build a life.

My heart breaks for that little girl.  My deepest sympathy to her family.


----------



## CRB#33

How terribly sad.   An awful tragedy.  I really don't know what to say.

My prayers are with that sweet little girl and Robin's entire family.  I pray for their peace and that Caitlyn is able to survive this tragedy in the best way possible.  Jennfer, I pray for your strenth in helping to get through this and in raising that little girl.  My sincere sympathies to you.  {{HUGS}}


----------



## antkim

I'm so sorry to hear this terrible news. Why do things like this have to happen? My prayers are with the family and that sweet little girl. I hope they can all mend in time.
Kim


----------



## Bouncy

My condolences to Jennifer and her family and {{{hugs}}} for Caitlyn


----------



## BigDis2002

I can not even express in words how horrible I feel and I just pray
things work out for her little girl. This is a terrible loss for our 
community  at  Dis .


----------



## mskani

My deepest sympathies to this family and little Caitlyn.


----------



## TeresaNJ

I had to search for this thread after reading the other two thread titles in reference to this horrible tragedy, and I was hoping I was mistaking and reading something into it.  I haven't been on the DIS in two days, so missed the initial post.  This is just so unbelievably sad.  I don't even know what else to say.  Just so so sad.


----------



## sha_lyn

I really don't even know what to say. Caitlyn is in my prayers.


----------



## ncligs




----------



## Claudia1

I just found this thread and am in shock like everybody else.

Prayers and condolences to all.........


----------



## Debbie

*May God bless Robin and the family she leaves behind.  I, too, remember the posts when Robin was hurting so much she did so anonymously.  I remember the struggle to protect Caitlyn and I loved the sig about the best thing being Caitlyn's mommy.  Jennifer, hugs and wishes for you to be strong and know that you and your family are in the prayers and best wishes of all of us on DIS.  *


----------



## wdwnutze

I am so sad to hear this news.  My thoughts and prayers will be with Robins family, especially her beautiful daughter, Caitlyn.  May God watch over her and keep her safe!


----------



## kozmo

How horrible for the entire family and the little girl Robin loved so much,i pray its a strong family and she is raised with the ones who love her the most.How sad,terrible!!I am so sorry !!!


----------



## Mark P.

How sad


----------



## perdidobay

Robin was such a sweet caring Mom and person, she will be  missed .................. my prayers for her dear Caitlyn and the rest of her family


----------



## Mamu

Oh my gosh, what sad, sad news. I have not been around much lately, a little under the weather, only to return to this sad news.

My heart is breaking for Caitlyn. I can't image someone so young having to go through so much in such a short time. 

Caitlyn my prayers are with you.


----------



## Fantasia Sam

How truly truly sad   My heart goes out to Caitlyn but I know that Jennifer will be a great comfort to her in days, months and years to come, she is blessed to have a "protector".  My deepest condolences to Robin's family and all that knew and loved her so.


----------



## christinou

I am so very sorry to hear this, I will be thinking about little Caitlyn.......


----------



## Kitty 34

OMG!!  I literally just got home form Vegas a few moments ago and saw this.......my heart goes out to poor Caitlyn and my condolences to Robin's family.


----------



## lulubelle

This is such a travisty.  I send deepest sympathies to Robins family and hugs and love to sweet baby Caitlyn.  It truly is beyond words how terrible this is.


----------



## perfectmatch300

Deepest sympathy to Robin's family.  Special prayers going out for Caitlyn.  So sad.......


----------



## tnkrbell

I havent been on as much lately and just read this I am writing this in tears!!!!!!!   
I am so sad for her family and especially little Caitlyn~


----------



## dtuleya

How tragic for Caitlyn.  Keeping her and the rest of Robin's family in my prayers.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

It's so hard to even know what to think, or say... this is so very difficult to accept.

Robin was beautiful, inside and out. Her sly and irreverent wit was apparent to us here, and some of her posts were truly comic and storytelling masterpieces. 

But her full beauty was only visible when you could see her with Caitlyn. The two of them together were a powerful team. The young and lovely doting mommy, the bubbly, outgoing, confident and curious child.  (Caitlyn's a lot bigger and even cuter, if that's possible, than her sweet photo in Robin's signature.)

Robin was dealt a lot of tests in her short life... and she did cram a lot of living into her tender years.

My prayers will be with Caitlyn tonight, and from now on.


----------



## susy

Jennifer-- if you are still reading..please give my sympathies to your family. I only knew Robin through her posts here and I'm so sad that we won't be able to share about our common love for Disney! That picture of Caitlin in her signature will be in my mind always and I will not stop praying for her!


----------



## Crush

I am heartbroken.  I have been so busy with life that I haven't checked in on my DIS friends in such a long time.  My heart is broken for you, young Caitlyn. 

Your mother was a sweet lady--witty and lively...and she loved you best of all.


----------

